# I'm still super Dp/Dr



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Everybody,

I'm still super Dp/Dr, and the shit hasn't got better since i got it 7 months ago... I just got off Cipralex, because it wasn't helping me at all.... unfortunately! i started the treatment Tommygunz recommended, but it doesn't seem to work... I haven't been taking them all, but most of them
rhodiola rosea - 250 mg 
choline - 500 mg
inositol - 1,000 mg
sublingual B complex - containing at least - B2, B3, B5, B6, B12
folic acid (B9) - 800 mcg
and stated with the l-theanine, some days ago 150 mg a day...

But like i said it hasn't done anything yet... I try to do stuff, and im in school everyday at the university, but its so hard to keep it up... Everything is soo fucked up, im all in my head and therefor everything seem like a dreamworld to me... i really don t know what to do, im seeing a psychiatrist, but he keeps telling me that i need to let it go, and just not think about it.. But what he dosnt understands is that it isnt just a thought, im in it 24/7 like im living in a bubble all alone, and its a very depressing bubble.. Im so disorientate, confused and really depressed!!

I really wish that i could write something positive on the site.. sorry guys!


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

No reply s guys ??


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

I know how you feel. How long have you been on Tommy's treatment? He said that this recovery was gradual. That you start to notice little things and it took him like 3 months to recover to 99 percent.

I don't have much advice, as I am right there with you. I just tried starting Effexor and it f'd up my mind so badly that I've stopped after 3 days. Today I'm dealing with it leaving my system and it's freaking my brain out. I still have dp/dr but its different than it has been and that freaks me out. I guess with dp/dr atleast I was used to the feeling and I haven't had time to get used to this new feeling.

I applaud you for still going to school. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## spitz32 (Nov 6, 2009)

The thing ive learned about dp is, all it wants is attention. The more attention you give it, the more it will control you. Its a vicious cycle and it sucks. Its not that you need to let it go, you just need to accept it. Once you do this you kill its ability to control you and over time it will fade. It comes and goes in waves, youll have good days and horrible days, but as long as you continue to accept it and have hope, it will pass. Just dont let it scare you, your not dying, your nothing close to going insane, your just overreactive like me and the rest of us. Dp will NOT make you go insane, or kill you. Just go out and do things, chill with friends, and live. 
btw, im taking tommygunz supplements too, i have noticed some changes, but nothing close to a complete recovery. you just need to give it time. it took a long time for your brain to get to this point, so obviously it will take a while for your brain to recover. Time heals all wounds, if you let it. ...hehe i just made that up, pretty good quote huh! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

just as a reminder, you have to stick it out. your DP/DR will be the last thing to go. you will notice anxiety, panic, OCD, and all the underlying symptoms alleviating first. thats how this treatment works, it eliminates all the underlying symptoms that allow DP/DR to persist. i would like for you guys to look into gingko biloba, taurine, and GABA. i have added them to my regimen, and after two and half weeks i have determined they are very beneficial to our recovery. just remember that these are vitamins and herbs, and they take time to take effect.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> just as a reminder, you have to stick it out. your DP/DR will be the last thing to go. you will notice anxiety, panic, OCD, and all the underlying symptoms alleviating first. thats how this treatment works, it eliminates all the underlying symptoms that allow DP/DR to persist. i would like for you guys to look into gingko biloba, taurine, and GABA. i have added them to my regimen, and after two and half weeks i have determined they are very beneficial to our recovery. just remember that these are vitamins and herbs, and they take time to take effect.


I think it is important to note that you can't just take a load of supplements and sit around/stay in bed waiting to get better - you have to interact with normal life as well, and replace the DP thoughts with other stuff, however mundane it is, although things that require participation are probably better than watching tv etc but still, ANYTHING to distract yourself and get out of the thought habit.

The supplements will give your brain the boost it needs but if you are still fearful/worrying then it will still protect itself with DP as it will think there is a threat still.

Remember, DP is not an illness, it is simply a NATURAL DEFENSE mechanism gone awry and probably also a tired brain from all the daily pondering. You can't 'cure' tiredness except by rest and as long as you worry/concentrate on DP, the brain can't rest. You also cannot 'heal' a natural defense mechanism, but need to make a behavioural change which sends the message to the brain that there is no longer a threat so it can stop defending itself (all the worrying/ruminating/pondering is the signal that something is wrong/there's a threat) - you will then trigger the 'safe' feeling that you often feel after a shock which reverses the chemical change you got stuck in (high adrenaline/low dopamine) i.e. lowers your adrenaline and raises dopamine. But this will take practise and time, replacing giving the DP attention with giving other things attention. 
Patience is key, and it is difficult but just bear with it, it sucks but it WILL go...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

> Remember, DP is not an illness, it is simply a NATURAL DEFENSE mechanism gone awry and probably also a tired brain from all the daily pondering. You can't 'cure' tiredness except by rest and as long as you worry/concentrate on DP, the brain can't rest. You also cannot 'heal' a natural defense mechanism, but need to make a behavioural change which sends the message to the brain that there is no longer a threat so it can stop defending itself (all the worrying/ruminating/pondering is the signal that something is wrong/there's a threat) - you will then trigger the 'safe' feeling that you often feel after a shock which reverses the chemical change you got stuck in (high adrenaline/low dopamine) i.e. lowers your adrenaline and raises dopamine. But this will take practise and time, replacing giving the DP attention with giving other things attention.
> Patience is key, and it is difficult but just bear with it, it sucks but it WILL go...


THANK YOU FOR THIS!!!!!! It really opened my eyes and changed my thought pattern. All of this time I have been looking at dp as an illness. It has been an enemy that I have been trying to fight. Reading what you wrote was like having an ephony. I know it should have been obvious but it was just a total "aww ha" moment for me. It helps me to realize that I should not be trying to fight against my body's natural process. It is already protecting me. There is nothing to fight. I just need to chill out, sit back, and let it take it's course. Yes, this feeling is distrubing but THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH ME. Again, I know it should have been obvious but this changes everything for me. Thank you again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> > Remember, DP is not an illness, it is simply a NATURAL DEFENSE mechanism gone awry and probably also a tired brain from all the daily pondering. You can't 'cure' tiredness except by rest and as long as you worry/concentrate on DP, the brain can't rest. You also cannot 'heal' a natural defense mechanism, but need to make a behavioural change which sends the message to the brain that there is no longer a threat so it can stop defending itself (all the worrying/ruminating/pondering is the signal that something is wrong/there's a threat) - you will then trigger the 'safe' feeling that you often feel after a shock which reverses the chemical change you got stuck in (high adrenaline/low dopamine) i.e. lowers your adrenaline and raises dopamine. But this will take practise and time, replacing giving the DP attention with giving other things attention.
> > Patience is key, and it is difficult but just bear with it, it sucks but it WILL go...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU FOR THIS!!!!!! It really opened my eyes and changed my thought pattern. All of this time I have been looking at dp as an illness. It has been an enemy that I have been trying to fight. Reading what you wrote was like having an ephony. I know it should have been obvious but it was just a total "aww ha" moment for me. It helps me to realize that I should not be trying to fight against my body's natural process. It is already protecting me. There is nothing to fight. I just need to chill out, sit back, and let it take it's course. Yes, this feeling is distrubing but THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH ME. Again, I know it should have been obvious but this changes everything for me. Thank you again.


Ahhh that's fantastic, I am so pleased  yeah I tried to make it as as clear/logical as possible, as I have had to rearrange/decipher a lot of the 'help' that is actually available to us when really it is pretty simple (although it took me 4 years to a) deal enough with the weird feelings to try and find out what they were/be able to use words for them b) find out what they were at all c) absorb and understand FULLY all the information d) summarise it so that I understood it and it made sense to me, which is what has just happened to you - when it 'clicks' and you actually understand it, you can sincerely believe it (with DP you need to lose your fear of it which means you need to understand why it happened and thus believe the stuff about accepting it and that you're not 'ill' as such, it's just another type of tiredness/fatigue, if you like)

I am convinced that the only thing that keeps DP around, is not knowing what it is and why it happens. Once you know those things, you understand it/realise you're not mad/ill, you lose your fear, you stop dwelling on it (although because your brain is tired and will still try and have these constant thoughts, you need to keep engaged in distracting activities as much as possible as a replacement behaviour - when you are inactive, you have time to dwell, dwelling creates resistance/fear and hence more DP) and you stop sending 'THREAT' signals to your brain. 
Eventually, it WILL decide that it doesn't need to be protected anymore and stop creating more DP - BUT don't get disheartened thinking 'oh but i know what it is now, why hasn't it gone yet' - Even once it's done that, there will be residual (or 'leftover') DP for a while - after all, you've probably been adding fear daily for a long time, and constantly thinking all day every day which has also tired your brain - again, not dwelling/keeping busy will help it to rest.

I know I'm repeating myself a bit, but sometimes it takes a lot of reading the same thing for it to sink in, or click, especially when you're a bit foggy from ze old DP anyway 

Oh another thing to note - it is really important to carry on every day normal activities, as much as you can. I feel this has been vital in convincing my brain that everything is ok. 
I had to make a list of what 'normal' activities were to begin with, so that I could look at it and pick one if I was struggling. Even make a timetable for yourself if that helps. Working was hideous when I first went back, after 8 months off but although I had a battle every day to get through, and had more sick days than most people have in a lifetime, I did get through it ok in the end. I would suggest something really really simple/mentally easy to start with, like maybe a cleaning job part time or something. I was working in IT, which was hard cos looking at a screen enhances the 2D feeling but again, there is no reason you can't do it, you will just feel weird while you are, but nothing bad will happen.

Think of it like this: When you have hayfever you carry on because you know the symptoms are just your body defending itself . They're annoying, but you know they can't hurt you really and will go away eventually. Now replace 'allergy' with DP  An allergy is a reaction to stress (the stress being the foreign antigens - pollen) - in DP, the stress is the fear/obsessing/worrying/not knowing (it doesn't matter what it was originally, whether drug induced, panic attack, stress at work, emotional stress etc as this has been replaced by you worrying about the DP, which was your brain protecting you from the original thing - so it then protects you from the worrying about the DP - if it feels like I'm talking in circles, that's because DP is a cycle which you can break! )

I really hope this helps you out some more


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, all these replies can really give you a boost in hope for recovering, i really try to do everything that i used to do, and as i said before i started at the university 1.September, but its damn hard whit this condition...

A question for you guys, my dp/dr started when i was 13, and has then come in waves.... is it possible that dp/dr can come in that way?? or is this really something els? I'm sure that it is dp/dr, but what i have read on this forum, the dp/dr only came once in people lifes?? I think that i have been taking the supplements for about 3 weeks now, but i will continue.. i really try not to think to much about it and keep saying to myself that im not going crazy, but right now it is really hard, im all in my head.. its really spooky... and you vision is weird to, i think that what fears me the most is that i really dont know how i would feel if this shit was gone, i just know that there is something wrong...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Misterask said:


> Thanks guys, all these replies can really give you a boost in hope for recovering, i really try to do everything that i used to do, and as i said before i started at the university 1.September, but its damn hard whit this condition...
> 
> A question for you guys, my dp/dr started when i was 13, and has then come in waves.... is it possible that dp/dr can come in that way?? or is this really something els? I'm sure that it is dp/dr, but what i have read on this forum, the dp/dr only came once in people lifes?? I think that i have been taking the supplements for about 3 weeks now, but i will continue.. i really try not to think to much about it and keep saying to myself that im not going crazy, but right now it is really hard, im all in my head.. its really spooky... and you vision is weird to, i think that what fears me the most is that i really dont know how i would feel if this shit was gone, i just know that there is something wrong...


First of all, THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH YOU. I know it seems like there is, but there isn't. This is the trap we all get stuck in, thinking we have some mental illness and are going crazy and we freak out. Its like Phased said, dp is a natural defense against stress/trauma/whatever your brain is seeing as a threat. Another person wrote on here once that trying to fight dp is like having your fingers in a chinese finger trap. The harder you try to pull away, the tighter it gets and has you more trapped. You've just got to try and relax and just let your brain do its own thing.

I am one of those people who have had waves of dp since I was a child. Mine always would last from a few minutes to an hour and I never knew what they were until I came down with chronic dp 3 months ago.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I've read loads of stories about people getting it gradually or in waves, totally normal


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

okay, isn't it weird the one day your feeling alright and the next you could be feeling like you going to die.. Its a strange and horrible thing this Dp/Dr


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Phasedout24 said:


> Remember, DP is not an illness, it is simply a NATURAL DEFENSE mechanism gone awry and probably also a tired brain from all the daily pondering. You can't 'cure' tiredness except by rest and as long as you worry/concentrate on DP, the brain can't rest. You also cannot 'heal' a natural defense mechanism, but need to make a behavioural change which sends the message to the brain that there is no longer a threat so it can stop defending itself (all the worrying/ruminating/pondering is the signal that something is wrong/there's a threat) - you will then trigger the 'safe' feeling that you often feel after a shock which reverses the chemical change you got stuck in (high adrenaline/low dopamine) i.e. lowers your adrenaline and raises dopamine. But this will take practise and time, replacing giving the DP attention with giving other things attention.
> Patience is key, and it is difficult but just bear with it, it sucks but it WILL go...


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Your mind is obsessed with dp/dr because of dp/dr's effects on you. Just try to realize that obsessing over dp/dr effects is like perpetuating it and perpetuating leads to more obsessing and more dp/dr suffering. So you are in a position right now where you have to let go of all your attached suffering to dp or you will become conditioned to it's laws by being obsessive about it's abuse.

Sacrifice my friend, spontaneity the keys to life. attachment/desire are all part of life's suffering.

so spontaneously sacrificing the illusion of your dp/dr as your reality by not attaching yourself to it's abuse and the desire to go back will lead you forward into uncharted space where you can build on yourself. All you have to do is not attach yourself. So continue living your life, look to new things and focus your life outside of the mental prison and you will eventually see that it was all important in building a new you.

Think of it this way, whether you like it or not you will be changed why not change for something better.


----------



## jaynon (Oct 12, 2009)

Misterask said:


> Thanks guys, all these replies can really give you a boost in hope for recovering, i really try to do everything that i used to do, and as i said before i started at the university 1.September, but its damn hard whit this condition...
> 
> A question for you guys, my dp/dr started when i was 13, and has then come in waves.... is it possible that dp/dr can come in that way?? or is this really something els? I'm sure that it is dp/dr, but what i have read on this forum, the dp/dr only came once in people lifes?? I think that i have been taking the supplements for about 3 weeks now, but i will continue.. i really try not to think to much about it and keep saying to myself that im not going crazy, but right now it is really hard, im all in my head.. its really spooky... and you vision is weird to, i think that what fears me the most is that i really dont know how i would feel if this shit was gone, i just know that there is something wrong...


if you've had it since you were 13, it will probably take some time for the supplements to kick in and even the chemicals in your brain out to normal levels. the one thing i advise you to do is be consistent with your vitamins/supplements, because they can and will make a difference. soon enough, things will slowly start to return to normal and you'll realize all that worry was for nothing


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

its good that you mention the amount of time involved determining recovery time. it is starting to seem that the more out of whack people are, the longer it is taking for people to notice a difference. for instance, claymore has had DP very severely for four years and is noticing very small slow improvements. while spitz32 has had it for 3 months and is seeing big results fast. i still feel people will benefit equally in general, but the more severe cases will take more time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> its good that you mention the amount of time involved determining recovery time. it is starting to seem that the more out of whack people are, the longer it is taking for people to notice a difference. for instance, claymore has had DP very severely for four years and is noticing very small slow improvements. while spitz32 has had it for 3 months and is seeing big results fast. i still feel people will benefit equally in general, but the more severe cases will take more time.


Well that's kind of obvious, (at least to me) the longer you've had it the longer you've been constantly thinking all day every day and hence the more tired your brain will be and the more developed the bad thought habit. That's why it is important to recognise and replace the obsessive thinking, as well as take supplements. They can only stabilise and clarify your head, I don't think they can fix a bad thought habit. There's no 'easy' out with this thing unfortunately.
I also don't think you can discount that there may be some placebo effect going on, in that if people are convinced the supplements are gonna work, they will relax somewhat, and thus not feel so fearful. Not that it matters, whatever it is if it works then it's good


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeaa Tommy, that makes sense... and its right that you have better days than others.... But i really feel like its a huge setback when you just had one of the "better" days and then the next day is horrible.... :!:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Misterask said:


> Yeaa Tommy, that makes sense... and its right that you have better days than others.... But i really feel like its a huge setback when you just had one of the "better" days and then the next day is horrible.... :!:


Not really, you're missing the fact that you HAD a better day. It isn't an exact science or a straight line. Again, you're thinking too much about it rather than letting it sort itself out.


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

You are a 100 % right.... but it is still hard.. :wink:


----------

